# open top aquariums



## s0mt1nf1shy (Mar 14, 2005)

Does any one here have an open top aquarium? I'm Thinking about trying an open top aquarium but can't get any information on them except for the one at Tropica.

BTW. Do you guys know good links on open top aquarium?


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

I have some on my site: 
www.aquariumdesigngroup.com

look under: galleries>Live planted aquariums. There's several there. I'd be happy to help you/answer any questions. 
I can tell you first that trimless tanks make for the best open tops. When you have trim around the tank, if you want to have any elements such as driftwood or plants braking the surface, plastic trim really disrupts the lines. 
You'll find trimless tanks by clicking "shop" on the site above or go to 
www.adgshop.com


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

What do you mean by open top aquariums? without a canopy? without a glass cover? Basically a tank with a light mounted or hung above it?

or different...the rimless, frameless tank Jsenke is refering to?

-John N.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I would bet by open top, you mean suspended lighting and lacking the black trim.

There is only one option in the US for that without going custom, and that is ADA through ADG.

If you want to go custom, you have a few glass and a few acrylic options.

I went acrylic with mine
My custom


----------



## s0mt1nf1shy (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks guys...btw. Great tank Gomer!


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

I saw the ADA tanks first hand on Sat., and they are awesome! In fact I got rid of my 20gal I was setting up, and am going to buy the 60cm this Sat. It seems like they have more viewing area that a standard rimmed tank.


----------

